# hw many oz of hair do you use for a full weave?



## neanie (Apr 26, 2011)

and what is an oz in relation to packs
i use 2 packs of weave for a full head but i have no idea what this is in terms of ozerplexed

would 3x 3oz of hair be enough for a ful head weave?


----------



## Roux (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a big head and use 8oz. wefted hair is usually sold in 4oz increments. 4oz is usually equiv to one pack of hair.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 26, 2011)

I think 4oz is a pack of weave.  So if you weare two packs that is about 8oz.  Thats in most standard packs.

I have a small head, so I usually use about 6 oz or a pack and a half for a full weave.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 26, 2011)

When I was weaving, I'd use 6-8 oz for a full-head install (1.5-2 packs).


----------



## neanie (Apr 26, 2011)

thank you i never did undestand how it works out now i finaly understand lol


----------



## beana (Apr 26, 2011)

I use one pack for my weaves, 4ozs, my hair always looks full and I have a pretty big head 

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Desarae (Apr 28, 2011)

It's sold by weight, so the longer the hair they shorter the weft.

Usually you need between 4-6 oz if you're using 10-14 inch hair

6-8 ounces for 16-18 inch hair and so on.

So basically 4 oz of 10 inch hair would cover twice as much of your head than 4 oz of 20inch hair.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 28, 2011)

For a full head sew in, I say 8 oz. I used almost 7 oz for a curly weave and I had leave out up top and around the perimeter.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 28, 2011)

Roux said:


> I have a big head and use 8oz. wefted hair is usually sold in 4oz increments. 4oz is usually equiv to one pack of hair.



Same here. I usually use 8 ounces (2 packs of 4 ounces - curly hair) and then the closure which finishes off the full weave.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 28, 2011)

4 oz is one pack. You would use 6 to 8 oz for a weave. You may need 10 to 12 oz if the hair is longer than 16 inches. Longer hair will have a shorter weft because it's measured by weight.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 28, 2011)

neanie said:


> and what is an oz in relation to packs
> i use 2 packs of weave for a full head but i have no idea what this is in terms of ozerplexed
> 
> would 3x 3oz of hair be enough for a ful head weave?


 
it depends on head size

I have a small head so 4oz curly in enough for me

and I use 5 oz straight. sometimes 6 if I want full hair


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 28, 2011)

guess I have a small head then bcuz I only use 4oz but I also split my tracks, I have the kinky straight hair so it's pretty thick. Didn't even use the whole pack of hair


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 28, 2011)

It depends on the length and texture of the hair.  General rule of thumb: if going 18" or longer, most likely you would need three packs of hair especially if it is straight hair.

The most hair I ever used was 10oz of hair plus a closure which is like 2 ounces (team big head over here)


----------

